# jacky lizards



## mark57 (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone on here breed or own Jacky lizards.I would love to get myself a pair and wonder how hard they are to rear.


----------



## bigi (Jul 16, 2009)

thers some on RDU for sale ATM
Search AHC | ReptilesDownUnder.com

oops am i up for an infraction for the referal, sorry


----------

